# Property line raking etiquette



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

Curious what people think about this. I have bushes that line one edge of my property and drop a good amount of leaves each year. Half fall on my side, half on my neighbor's side. I feel badly just leaving them for him to have to clean up but don't want to just start raking his yard. I guess the answer in this case is to talk to him, but I am curious what the proper etiquette is here.


(Bonus question is what kind of bush is this?) 

Jesse


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

I'd love if my neighbors raked the leaves from their oak trees back into their yard. I'd give them a beer or two.
Instead, I'm stuck with raking,mowing, shoveling, piles upon piles of leaves out of my yard.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Proper etiquette is don't go on anyone else's property without permission. A quick conversation will resolve the question pretty fast.

For the shrub, looks like burning bush, one of the euonymus varieties.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I agree with @Delmarva Keith in the general sense. But... I will say that it looks like it's only 10 sq feet of grass and it probably took longer to post here than just rake it :lol: I would have just raked it all if I wanted my strip of grass leaf free, since you're just talking about like one extra rakes width of space and 45 seconds of work.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Always ask permission first. I agree!


----------

